
The Modern JavaScript Tutorial - tambourine_man
https://javascript.info/
======
el_programmador
ES6 has been there in our browsers since a long time now, yet why do so many
still use babel?

~~~
jonny383
Agreed. Babel is a disgusting cancer that taints the build chain for
JavaScript things which people _keep using_.

It's not actually a bad thing to ask your customers to upgrade their browser
if it doesn't support ES6 - it's probably for their own benefit anyway.

